# 1977 Sting Ray overhaul and clean-up



## tommygun (Jul 13, 2020)

I recently overhauled and cleaned up this one for my Dad. He had a single speed Fastback as a kid and wanted to relive his Sting Ray years during his retirement. We found this locally for $150 and completely disassembled the bike, cleaned and polished every nut, bolt and component, and re-assembled. The original tires were trashed, so I ordered a modern slick and front tire from one of my parts distributor. We also replaced the pedals as it had mismatched pedals when we got it. The tires and pedals aren't "correct" but it's a rider and they work!

Feedback welcome and appreciated!


----------



## sworley (Jul 14, 2020)

Very cool! I love the color! That must be a rare one...


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 14, 2020)

Great story and bike.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 14, 2020)

Good looking bike!  He'll be cruising in style!


----------



## tommygun (Jul 14, 2020)

sworley said:


> Very cool! I love the color! That must be a rare one...




Not sure if it's a rare one or not. I don't think it is. I believe the color was called Sunset Orange.



Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Good looking bike!  He'll be cruising in style!




Thanks. I wish I had some "before" photos.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice job !!


----------



## jrcarz (Jul 14, 2020)

Really beautiful job.
I feel it's rare .I rarely see this color on standard Stingrays .I mostly see it on Krates and Fastbacks.


----------



## tommygun (Jul 14, 2020)

jrcarz said:


> Really beautiful job.
> I feel it's rare .I rarely see this color on standard Stingrays .I mostly see it on Krates and Fastbacks.




Thanks for your insight!

Very interesting. I thought about this for a little bit and I can't remember seeing a lot of orange Sting Ray's that weren't Orange Krates. I need to find a 1977 dated front fender for it. The one I have is creased pretty good.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 14, 2020)

I've not seen many orange Ray's in the near 30 years in the game , Good Score  !


----------



## tommygun (Jul 16, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I've not seen many orange Ray's in the near 30 years in the game , Good Score  !




Looks like I did well then! 

I wasn't very optimistic when I started the project, I didn't think it would clean up as well as it did. Looks like it'll be a keeper for sure!

Next on the project list: 1968 Hollywood for my wife, my 1968 5-speed Fastback is getting a new set of handlebars and a cleaning and my 1956 3-speed Tiger, nicknamed the Crusty Cat needs completely built and overhauled.


----------

